# Creekside Edge, Splendora, TX, Can-Am Style



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice Vid!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice Vid!


Thanks, we will be redoing the snorks on that bike they are stealth now we will be putting them up top because that last part was a little to deep for it and got water in the belt housing.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

When did you take these vids? I was out there about 2 weeks ago. 
And your right, this place will be sick when we get rain!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> When did you take these vids? I was out there about 2 weeks ago.
> And your right, this place will be sick when we get rain!


We were there 2 weeks ago also, but the vid was taken Saturday the 16th I have a vid from our other weekend and the grizz that was with us got a big stick stuck in his front end. Look at YouTube hp488.


----------

